# Please share your carrier photos/descriptions?



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I thought I was happy with my small animal carrier shown here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JVPL8A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But it's quite a pain to open/close...

Just wondering what you use to transport your ratkids? If you have a link/photo, that would be even more appreciated. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

That's the carrier I use! I really like it, but it always confuses vets when they try to open or close it, lol. I have a flawed one that doesn't close all the way.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

FallDeere said:


> That's the carrier I use! I really like it, but it always confuses vets when they try to open or close it, lol. I have a flawed one that doesn't close all the way.


Yep! I like it as well... I just wish the close/open latch was easier. If I need to open/close it in a hurry...no such luck!

I thought about a cat carrier I own...but it's somewhat large.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I use this cloth one Link and it works good for short trips to the vet or whatever. I have to keep a close eye on them though to make sure they don't chew on it. 

I also have this cheap hamster cage for very long car rides Link I also stick them in it when I clean their cage out. I took the wheel out and use a different bottle though. I also had to use cable ties to make it sturdy. It's big enough for them to walk around a little and stand up.

I think a cat carrier would be better though, if the holes are small enough.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I have a video on my youtube channel that sort-of reviews the carrier that I use to transport my ratties.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpgKwiHLJP0

It's a Petmate Two Door Top Load Pet Kennel. But this is what it looks like:


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> I use this cloth one Link and it works good for short trips to the vet or whatever. I have to keep a close eye on them though to make sure they don't chew on it.
> 
> I also have this cheap hamster cage for very long car rides Link I also stick them in it when I clean their cage out. I took the wheel out and use a different bottle though. I also had to use cable ties to make it sturdy. It's big enough for them to walk around a little and stand up.
> 
> I think a cat carrier would be better though, if the holes are small enough.


Thanks for your input! Do you find that the material poses a problem for the chewers?


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

ilovescience said:


> I have a video on my youtube channel that sort-of reviews the carrier that I use to transport my ratties.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpgKwiHLJP0
> 
> It's a Petmate Two Door Top Load Pet Kennel. But this is what it looks like:


I think I like this! Thanks for including your hand so I can get an idea of scale.

Is this the carrier:

http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-19-In...ies_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AKKQ0JMD684P9Q8YPPF#Ask


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Tedology said:


> Thanks for your input! Do you find that the material poses a problem for the chewers?


My boys don't really chew a lot, they've picked one spot on the cloth carrier to tug at, and they haven't done much damage really. I just clap and tell them 'NO!' when I catch them and they'll stop... After a couple times.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Tedology said:


> I think I like this! Thanks for including your hand so I can get an idea of scale.
> 
> Is this the carrier:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-19-In...ies_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AKKQ0JMD684P9Q8YPPF#Ask


It does get kind of heavy though.. I mean, I'm 95 lbs at almost 5 ft (alas, a full grown adult at that size), and it's a little heavy to carry my 3 rats. But then again, I sometimes have to take public transportation and walk a lot.. 

And yes, that's the one. But I got mine for $20 on amazon.. If it's not urgent, i'd suggest waiting for a price drop (have you heard of CamelCamelCamel..?) otherwise, you can check Drs. Foster & Smith, Petsmart, Petco, or other websites to see if they have cheaper price.. ^^

I LOVEEEEE the two doors - especially the top door. SO easy to get the babies in and out. I love that you can take it apart and it's easy to clean, too.. Only caveat is that it's almost entirely made of plastic.. My girls have already chewed at the bottom platform as well as a little bit of the holes on the top half. But it's better than a cloth carrier - I used to have a tiny cloth carrier that only lasted a month before it was completely shredded on the inside that I had to throw it away -_-

It's also pretty big, especially for one or two rats.. So lots of leg room for the ratties, which is nice on long trips. It was also big enough (kind of) that I was able to use it as a hospital cage for the first 24 hours after Algae's spay (only got away with that because she was really lethargic post-op).


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I actually built a bin cage for my girls, I bought a storage tub that was a comfortable size for me to carry (15 gal I think?) and I used a box cutter to remove the inside of the lid, and replaced that section with hardware cloth. Then I drilled holes into the sides of the bin so I could add a level made from hardware cloth (and have a place to hang hammocks  ) It you want to try doing this I would get one of the storage tubs that has a locking lid not just a snap on one, this will keep little rat tails from getting caught in the lid as much, also I would suggest getting a clear bin so you can see what they are up to, and they can see out


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Rattenstein said:


> I use this cloth one Link and it works good for short trips to the vet or whatever. I have to keep a close eye on them though to make sure they don't chew on it.
> 
> I also have this cheap hamster cage for very long car rides Link I also stick them in it when I clean their cage out. I took the wheel out and use a different bottle though. I also had to use cable ties to make it sturdy. It's big enough for them to walk around a little and stand up.
> 
> I think a cat carrier would be better though, if the holes are small enough.


I have the first one and Im kinda sad with it. It's difficult to zip/unzip and Jojo chewed a hole in the front ;A;


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I posted these photos the other day on another thread. This is a carrier I made from a plastic bin. I can't believe how much use I've gotten from it.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I made a bin like the one above with wire that would be good for road trips. I also sewed this little sack thing that I use a lot to just carry a rat in the backyard or for a walk.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the ideas. 

I ended up getting the Petsmate carrier from Amazon. I like it MUCH better than the other carrier. Not sure if the boys like it. I need to lay some fleece on the bottom. They've already "christened" it with their liquid gold.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Tedology said:


> Thank you all for the ideas.
> 
> I ended up getting the Petsmate carrier from Amazon. I like it MUCH better than the other carrier. Not sure if the boys like it. I need to lay some fleece on the bottom. They've already "christened" it with their liquid gold.


HAHAHAHA. Yes, I always, always stuff fleece in there so that they have something to hide under, or something to keep them warm. I like how the bottom's kind of like a platform.. so that if your ratties pee, it'll fall in the grooves and your babies dont walk in their pee. But glad you like your new carrier!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

ilovescience said:


> HAHAHAHA. Yes, I always, always stuff fleece in there so that they have something to hide under, or something to keep them warm. I like how the bottom's kind of like a platform.. so that if your ratties pee, it'll fall in the grooves and your babies dont walk in their pee. But glad you like your new carrier!


Hadn't noticed the "tracks" that collect the pee. A bonus!


----------

